# Early Motorbike/cycle Springer. Help with ID



## oldfart36 (Nov 15, 2014)

Found this in a box of old lights and odds and ends, while on the hunt for goodies today. Came from a barn that had not been entered in years. Cool old piece.

This has to be early motorbike/cycle, springer. Notice the bicycle neck insert. Input please.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 16, 2014)

Solved  

Thanks to "Nickinator"

1913-1915 Yale Motorcycle, Seat mount.


----------

